

There IS Innovation in Tablets; Even if there wasn't, Grid is Not the Answer - benz145
http://www.carrypad.com/2011/08/17/i-disagree-with-fusion-garagethere-is-innovation-in-the-tablet-market-even-if-there-wasnt-grid-is-not-the-answer/

======
pedalpete
I completely agree with the article, that Grid is little more than eye-candy,
and I suspect much of it at the detriment of good user experience.

But I think the author's point about how much was spent on the presentation is
probably going too far. That sliding 'grid' in the video I'm sure didn't cost
them much at all. Having said that, the presentation shows VERY poor
showmanship.

I don't think much of Apple products are 'magical and innovative', but there
is not question that they are able to put on a convincing show.

